# Covering the camera



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Today I am going to place a piece of tape over the phone camera. I am curious how long it’s will be before either of the apps start asking for verification.

Anyone tried this?


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

What?


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Just wear a tinfoil hat.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Today I am going to place a piece of tape over the phone camera. I am curious how long it's will be before either of the apps start asking for verification.
> 
> Anyone tried this?


They turn camera & microphone on at will.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Jason? Did they give you internet access?

"After his arrest , police quoted Dalton as saying a "devil figure" on Uber's app was controlling him on the day of the shootings."

https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...-jason-dalton-kalamazoo-shootings/2779471002/


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Today I am going to place a piece of tape over the phone camera. I am curious how long it's will be before either of the apps start asking for verification.
> 
> Anyone tried this?


It would be an interesting experiment, although the only time the app would need to use your camera is for uploading documents and identity verification.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Along with uber and lyft, wouldn’t put past google, apple, Facebook, among others to already be doing this crap. We already know google, Alexa and Siri have been recording conversations.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Was reading up on the Darknet the other night and that's one of the first recommendations. Right up there with using a VPN.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They turn camera & microphone on at will.


I'm going to invest in commodities, I think. Tin and aluminum, to be specific. And then I will open a little hat shop.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Go to Settings - Apps - Uber Driver - Permissions

And turn off the camera permission

(You're welcome)


----------



## Rivaldo8 (Apr 7, 2019)

Where are you going and which camere is with you?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> I'm going to invest in commodities, I think. Tin and aluminum, to be specific. And then I will open a little hat shop.
> View attachment 350602


Has happened Many times with Uber.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Has happened Many times with Uber.


When you feel like you are the experiment as a driver for U/L. For almost four years. It makes you wonder.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> When you feel like you are the experiment as a driver for U/L. For almost four years. It makes you wonder.


I have had video and pictures recorded.

I have talked about it here.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I have had video and pictures recorded.
> 
> I have talked about it here.


you're a proponent of "all paranoia is based in reality" ?

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/science-choice/201602/8-key-traits-paranoid-thinkers
"Tendency to blame"
Thankfully ?, No One on this site blames Uber & Lyft for their life's problems ✔

*Persecutory delusion. *
they explain life events by blaming others.

For example, they explain negative events (e.g., losing a job) by attributing them to the malicious intentions of others rather than worrying about whether they are inadequate in some way.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> you're a proponent of "all paranoia is based in reality" ?
> 
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/science-choice/201602/8-key-traits-paranoid-thinkers
> "Tendency to blame"
> ...


Who is " Deflecting" facts here ?



SuzeCB said:


> I'm going to invest in commodities, I think. Tin and aluminum, to be specific. And then I will open a little hat shop.
> View attachment 350602


They also track your driving even when you do not have App. On.

They have even sent me messages " You just as soon turn your app. On since youre in the area anyway". When i went to my Lyft Mentor session.

Privacy is Dead.



ddelro219 said:


> Along with uber and lyft, wouldn't put past google, apple, Facebook, among others to already be doing this crap. We already know google, Alexa and Siri have been recording conversations.


They are.
So are car manufacturers.
So are smart tv manufacturers.

Look it up.


----------

